
DNS Record Crash Course for Web Developers - chrisa
https://dev.to/chrisachard/dns-record-crash-course-for-web-developers-35hn
======
thunderbong
Very useful. Also much better than the twitter thread!

~~~
chrisa
Thanks! And yes - some people like the twitter thread, and some people like it
all as one post - so I like to post both!

